# Drummer wanted for Rockabilly/Surf project - Orangeville, Ontario area



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Guitarist/Vocalist and Upright/Acoustic Bass player/Vocalist looking for a drummer for a Rockabilly/Surf project. Both with 10+ years experience playing live/recording etc. 

We play orginal material mixed with covers of stuff like the Razorbacks, and Rockabilly versions of rock and country standards. We also play material from our previous band, which I can send links to for anyone interested.

We are looking for a drummer who enjoys that kind of music, and who doesn't mind playing a 'stripped down' rig for small venues.

We are both in Orangeville, so you must be in the area or willing to drive here to practise.

At this time the project is mainly for fun, with some gigging and recording planned in the near future.


----------



## Aryan (May 8, 2016)

torndownunit said:


> Guitarist/Vocalist and Upright/Acoustic Bass player/Vocalist looking for a drummer for a Rockabilly/Surf project. Both with 10+ years experience playing live/recording etc.
> 
> We play orginal material mixed with covers of stuff like the Razorbacks, and Rockabilly versions of rock and country standards. We also play material from our previous band, which I can send links to for anyone interested.
> 
> ...


How is it going I'm just north of orangville looking for a band that playes music with some energy. Give me a text if your interested. My cell is 519 940 6227. My name is Aryan


----------

